# Integer game.



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok this one promises to be an absolute riot. I name an integer, and the next person has to reply with the next integer (whole number eg 1,2,198624 etc).
So if I start with 1, the next person has to reply with 2, and so on.

So I will start with:

1

Have fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

3


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

B*stard!!!
How dare you ruin my thread.
Don't let mrmole spoil it for us guys, we can still have fun, just ignore him.

I'll continue,

2


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

this is hard.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

1.5+1.5


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh wait: this thread is meant to make fun of us who know and love the games in this forum? :? Axel, that's not very nice! Remember, enigma is the only one who cared to remember where you were when we all thought you had been roasted over a Yanomamo barbecue pit. There are no Yanomamo in Central America! So I take back my 1.5+1.5 (unless anyone wants to play... please, please?).


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

The Yanomamo are a peace loving people, don't bring them into this. As for enigma, I challenge him to join in if he dares.
Right, now there's work to be done,

4


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

5


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

௲


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

Gustav has 14 apples.
Imelda has twice as many apples as does Gustav.
Oswald has 21 fewer apples than does Imelda.
How many apples does Oswald have?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

LC, I like your fancy computin'


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

how 'bout this one...

Gustav has 67 apples.
Imelda has twice as few apples as does Gustav.
Oswald has 13 fewer apples than does Imelda.

how many apples does gustav have?


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

67 :wink:

Homeskooled


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

very good mr. smartypants :wink: i guess all that home schooling did you right...


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, but I missed out on pottery classes with good-looking instructors.... :wink:

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

this thread has been derailed... :roll:


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

18


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

19

mine is b*2 (algebraic)

mmm
uh, i think if this is typical of the threads here then perhaps we have an answer to where the spark has gone from these forums :? :wink:

(not that i particularly noticed a spark, but a few more debates i suppose- more politics, more religion, sex, violence, guns, sexism, nationalism... that usually does the trick).


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

XX


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

100001


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

௫


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

16

(in hex)


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

The irony of this thread is: while it was originally intended as a spoof of my "Alpha-Image Game" thread, people actually _are_ going for it.

It is ultimately, therefore, self-contradictory.

People simply love pointless, repetitive, games.

And you just wound up adding yet _another_ to this forum, Alex. :lol:

ई


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

I think this thread has stayed tongue-in-cheek, otherwise the responses would have been, 1,2,3, etc.....
But people do like to connect with each other and dp ers don't have the normal opportunities to do so.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

beachgirl said:


> I think this thread has stayed tongue-in-cheek, otherwise the responses would have been, 1,2,3, etc.....


It's been creative variants on '1,2,3,' basically (except for the random Tamil numerals I've been tossing in).

So the basic idea remains intact.


> But people do like to connect with each other and dp ers don't have the normal opportunities to do so.


True.

Which is why we enjoy these pointless, repetitive games (why _I_ do, anyway).

Thanks for the new game, Axel! 

e


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

> The irony of this thread is: while it was originally intended as a spoof of my "Alpha-Image Game" thread, people actually are going for it.
> 
> It is ultimately, therefore, self-contradictory.
> 
> ...


I feel like some grossly misinterpreted genius. 

These games are ok for a while, but they're no patch on a good debate that rages into double figure pages.


----------

